
India’s biometric database is a dystopian nightmare - rjzzleep
https://news.vice.com/story/indias-biometric-database-is-a-massive-achievement-and-a-dystopian-nightmare
======
contingencies
Most countries now demand biometrics with new passports or passport renewals,
though some give you the option. If you don't want to travel to the US, you
don't need the biometrics. Many borders demand biometrics to some extent (US
led). China's ID cards are now biometric.

Where else in the world have government rejected national ID biometrics due to
privacy concerns?

~~~
mankash666
No where. This article is much ado about nothing

------
mankash666
Replace India with the USA & Aadhar with SSN, and you'd see how ridiculous
this article is. The only difference being Aadhar is biometrically backed, so
an Eqifax like beach wouldn't do as much harm

